# Just played an Alexi Laiho LTD



## Regor (Apr 19, 2006)

And not to my surprise, it plays just like my Jackson USA RR-1. But what I couldn't believe was that it had a REAL OFR and ebony fretboard. That was a surprise. Damn thing looks great too, with the sawtooth inlays and all. Neck plays great and feels just like my RR-1, and well, if I ever lost or had the RR-1 stolen, I'd totally buy this guitar @ $750 USD.

Hell, if I didn't buy that lame ass lemon of an RR-7, I'd buy this one and leave my RR-1 at home so it never got stolen.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 19, 2006)

wtf did you see one for 750? damn that's a hell of a deal. The Alexi is supposed to kick ass, that's for sure. Everybody's always like "alexi is gay" well whatever the guitar still owns the big one. If I can scrounge up a job this summer I think I might get one, I'm not sure but w/e.

I mean come on...it's sick:


----------



## Elysian (Apr 19, 2006)

it looks retarded imo, and emg hz is a downgrade, i'm guessing thats why they can afford to put an OFR on it... and those saw tooth inlays are horrid. if it plays nice, thats great, but i'd take an RR5 over this any day(course, i own an RR5, so i'm a little biased  )


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 19, 2006)

Hahaha, I hate those nasty string plates they use on RR5s and the RR body shape is horrid imo 

Alexi likes and uses the H4s that's why it's in there


----------



## tehk (Apr 19, 2006)

The only thing that sucks about the US models for the Alexi signature is that the body (SV) isn't like his actual sig or RR jacksons (for obvious reasons). That's the only thing that's stopping me from possibly buying on in the future. The japanese models however do have the exact RR shape , but they're crazy expensive.

P.S. I personally really like EMG-H4z. They sound alittle muddy, but clear at the same time. Great all-around pickup.

P.P.S. If only Alexi played a seven...


----------



## bostjan (Apr 19, 2006)

Muddy but clear? 

I'd prefer a real EMG-81/7 and a seven string. * shrug *

I like the cosmetics, though.


----------



## Elysian (Apr 19, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Hahaha, I hate those nasty string plates they use on RR5s and the RR body shape is horrid imo
> 
> Alexi likes and uses the H4s that's why it's in there


alexi's SV's are just like the RR body shape. theres nothing horrid about the RR body shape, there is something horrid about this abomination that they call the alexi laiho sig. the longer lower half of it just looks absurd. and the string plate on the RR5 imo goes perfectly with the guitar, as does the electronics cavity cover. huge yellow bevels on a black guitar on the other hand, is just an eyesore.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 19, 2006)

it's like a bee gone wrong...looks wise that is! 

Dunno what it plays like, never touched ESP/LTD's, they just don't appeal that much! OFR can only be a good thing though!


----------



## Regor (Apr 20, 2006)

Alright, first of all, it's an LTD, not the ESP. Hence, $750.

Secondly, the longer lower wing wasn't bad at all actually. Felt fine. Like I said, I have an RR-1 and it felt just fine.

Third, the one I played was white with the black bevel:
http://media.zzounds.com/media/brand,zzounds/ESPALEXI600white-f457ed654c649422d305a11b6763af58.jpg (it's a big pic, so I don't want to img tag it), not the 'bumblebee'

Forth, you can change the pickup if you don't like it. Sounded just fine to me. And for $750 and an ebony board, I'm down. (And I happen to love the sawblade inlays. Regular dot inlays are lame IMO).

And tekh, I don't know why you think it doesn't have the same body shape as the 'Japanese' Alexi. It does have the exact same shape. So I dunno where you're getting that info from. It's got the cut away on the lower wing to give upper access to the fretboard and the longer lower horn. I don't know what you're referring to. So don't write it off just yet, go try one out.


----------



## Elysian (Apr 20, 2006)

Regor said:


> Alright, first of all, it's an LTD, not the ESP. Hence, $750.
> 
> Secondly, the longer lower wing wasn't bad at all actually. Felt fine. Like I said, I have an RR-1 and it felt just fine.
> 
> ...




it does not have the exact same shape as alexi's V. Alexi's V is an ESP SV, which has a shorter lower half, ala the RR. the Alexi Sig you get here in the states has a longer lower half, because of copyright laws.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 20, 2006)

Well the retail price on 'em is like 1000 bucks so that's why I was wondering about the 750.

Anyway it looks way better than RRs but that's my opinion, I'm a KV man so that's why, the RR looks absurd and unbalanced, and the plate is just wrong, lol. I was talking about the string-through plate and not the "scratch-plate" but that also looks retarded.

You can go take your RR lol.


----------



## Regor (Apr 20, 2006)

So wait... the 'ESP' version of the Alexi has a shorter lower wing? Or both US versions, the LTD and ESP, both have longer lower wings and the Japanese versions of both have shorter wings?

I'm confused now, cuz I thought Alexi's model had a longer lower wing because he wanted it longer. 



D-EJ915 said:


> Well the retail price on 'em is like 1000 bucks so that's why I was wondering about the 750.
> 
> Anyway it looks way better than RRs but that's my opinion, I'm a KV man so that's why, the RR looks absurd and unbalanced, and the plate is just wrong, lol. I was talking about the string-through plate and not the "scratch-plate" but that also looks retarded.



Yeah, IIRC it's $741. And as for the string-thru plate, I agree. Dumb. But then again, that's how Randy's original black guitar had it. So I guess it's a 'tradition' thing. Doesn't matter, as mine has a FR on it.




> You can go take your RR lol.












Yeah, as long as I have it, I'll stick with mine. But that Alexi would be fun too.
(Yes, I used this reply as an excuse to post a pic of my guitar... sue me)


----------



## Naren (Apr 20, 2006)

I think the ESP looks better than the Jackson in the above pic. But both look good. The wings on the Jackson look too short and look unbalanced...

The one thing I'd change about that ESP is add another pickup and 3 more knobs.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 20, 2006)

RRs definitely look 10x better without the "scratch plate" though.


----------



## Regor (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok, nevermind the previous post. I just did some googling and see the difference now:

http://www.pommesgabel.de/festivals/rockhard-festival/2005/bilder_img/094-children_of_bodom.jpg

That's fucking lame as hell. Although, as I said, for the price, OFR and ebony board, the guitar played great enough that I'd still buy it. Cuz getting a Japanese LTD version would prolly cost as much as the US ESP version. So it'd most likely not be worth it.

And to me, I care more about how it plays than how it looks. I could live with it.


----------



## David (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm gonna have to go with the RR for which one wins the battle.


Both of them need another string. Alexi's buchered my beloved neck pickup. Both need better fret access, the RR needing 24 rets... Alexi's needs a tone pot... and last but not least... both of them need to be mine, fo' free.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 20, 2006)

lol, I like the US version better anyway 

btw here's some pages of more of the pics like I posted above:

white black

just because: ESP V Standard

and the ultimate pic...


----------



## Mark. A (Apr 20, 2006)

Damn that RR is pure secks, I can see myself owning a v in the future, not Alexi's though.


----------



## Regor (Apr 20, 2006)

$3000 for the ESP model?? Are you fucking kidding me? HEEEEELLLLLLLLLLL NO!

$750 plays great. NO need whatsoever for the ESP model.


----------



## Firebeard (Apr 20, 2006)

Does anybody else look at those and think.....


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 20, 2006)

That Ibanez is missing 2 frets.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not really a "V" guy, so none of 'em are that appealing to me. That said, I imagine that the LTD Alexi has the same craptacular tonewoods and fretwork as every other LTD I've ever tried. The real ESP versions are very pricey, but the difference is real.


----------



## noodles (Apr 20, 2006)

Anyone who thinks that horrible LTD abomination looks better than a Jackson RR is smoking crack. Ugly inlays, ugly lower horn, ugly paintjob. It looks like an RR slept with a Carvin Ultra V.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 20, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> The real ESP versions are very pricey, but the difference is real.



Yeah, but WHY, in this case? You can buy the guitar it's ripped off from for $1000 less!


----------



## noodles (Apr 20, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, but WHY, in this case? You can buy the guitar it's ripped off from for $1000 less!



And get a second pickup and a real paintjob along with it.


----------



## Firebeard (Apr 20, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, but WHY, in this case? You can buy the guitar it's ripped off from for $1000 less!



Or in my case a Japanese Rhoads Pro for $300!


----------



## Elysian (Apr 20, 2006)

for those of you who think the Rhoads V looks "unbalanced" i hope you don't mean how the guitar balances when standing with a strap. i found my RR5 balanced better than the other guitarist in my old band's KV2, both neck through, his was poplar body mine alder. and as for fret access, the 22nd fret on the Rhoads is easy as all hell to hit, but when they put 24 frets on them, then yeah, they need to do something, which i've done in my V design i'm currently building, the body meets the neck right at the 23rd fret, i could have done 24, but it would have looked too odd to me... hitting the 24th fret on it is easier than on a super strat, no horn in the way. may post pics in the 7 string forum tomorrow night if i get them.


----------



## noodles (Apr 20, 2006)

Elysian. My RR1 is extremely well blanced and easy to play, and I too have a V with much better access up to 24.

I think what people were getting at with balance was the asymetrical horns. These people are simply not metal, deemed false and will be canceled.


----------



## Naren (Apr 20, 2006)

satanicmind said:


> Does anybody else look at those and think.....



uh... look at those and think... "fortune city"?



noodles said:


> Anyone who thinks that horrible LTD abomination looks better than a Jackson RR is smoking crack. Ugly inlays, ugly lower horn, ugly paintjob. It looks like an RR slept with a Carvin Ultra V.



Ugly is subjective, sir. The guitar that you idolize and look at as the perfect guitar to me might be the ugliest guitar in the world.

I deem you false... cuz I can, yo.


----------



## Drew (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a feeling it's a "visual"balance thing. 

Then again, I've never played a V I've liked, so I'm not exactly an authority here... 


EDIT - yeah, um, what noodles said. *flexes at self*


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not talking about the physical balance, it just looks out of proportion is what I was saying.

You SV fans will like this.


----------



## Naren (Apr 20, 2006)

Drew said:


> I have a feeling it's a "visual"balance thing.



 That's what I meant when I said it wasn't balanced.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 21, 2006)

Pfff 

Canceled!

Come on, guys! No one said this was a contest between two guitars.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 21, 2006)

I couldn't agree more with Regor. Ebony board, neck thru, etc for $750 is awesome. I'd just change the pickup and rock out. I dont mind the body shape. I do think the Jackson looks better though.

If the Jackson RR5 had an ebony board I'd be all over that, but unfortunately it doesn't.


----------



## Regor (Apr 21, 2006)

That's exactly my point with this whole thread. It's neck-thru (or set neck, either way, not bolt on) and an ebony board on a guitar for under 1k. That speaks volumes in my book. Only my RR1 has an ebony board, and I WISH every guitar I have had one. They just feel perfect to me.

And of course, it's pointy and sharp... which is


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 21, 2006)

Regor said:


> That's exactly my point with this whole thread. It's neck-thru (or set neck, either way, not bolt on) and an ebony board on a guitar for under 1k. That speaks volumes in my book. Only my RR1 has an ebony board, and I WISH every guitar I have had one. They just feel perfect to me.



I couldn't agree more. Ebony is the best - visually and feel. If I had the money and resources, I'd put an ebony board on all my Ibanez. 

But yeah, what you said.


----------



## Drew (Apr 21, 2006)

See, I'm a maple fretboard nut, and generally feel more comfortable (psychologically or otherwise, I'm unsure) on bolt-ons, so a set-neck with an ebony board for $750 just doesn't get my pulse racing.  That said, it's a popular set of specs with a lot of players, so props for ESP for offering something so many people want in this price range.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 21, 2006)

Drew, then let me interest you in this Michael Wilton signature guitar...(lol car salesman)


----------



## Drew (Apr 21, 2006)

I couldn't take myself seriously playing a guitar with skulls on it. 

Give that thing a seventh string, a quilt top, and abalone dots, however, and I'm on it.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 21, 2006)

The ESP one has glow-in-the-dark paint for the skulls, hahaha. It's better than the blood on the otherwise-cool Dan Jacobs EX though.


----------



## Drew (Apr 21, 2006)

Ew. Glow in the Dark?


----------



## Digital Black (Apr 23, 2006)

The only V I ever owned was a galvaeton ( yuck). I don't think the LTD AL looks all that bad, save for the bumble bee paint scheme. 

Make it a 7!


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 23, 2006)

Elysian said:


> it looks retarded imo, and emg hz is a downgrade, i'm guessing thats why they can afford to put an OFR on it... and those saw tooth inlays are horrid. if it plays nice, thats great, but i'd take an RR5 over this any day(course, i own an RR5, so i'm a little biased  )



Nah, they use EMG81s in the higher end LTDs. i had a M-1000 with EMG81/81 & OFR... You'll find those HZ4's on the 3000$ LTD version of Alexi's sig model.


----------



## Elysian (Apr 24, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Nah, they use EMG81s in the higher end LTDs. i had a M-1000 with EMG81/81 & OFR... You'll find those HZ4's on the 3000$ LTD version of Alexi's sig model.


his esp version has HZ too, because his actual SV's have HZ.


----------



## Nick1 (Apr 24, 2006)

It looks pretty cool but I must have a neck pickup!


----------

